
The Myth of the Paperless Office - justin66
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/myth-paperless-office
======
tony-allan
From 2001 and therefore pre-tablet

~~~
justin66
I am having a heck of a time finding a chart of office worker paper usage over
the decades, but I gather we squeezed as much usefulness out of the current
tech as we are going to (we are down to 10k sheets of paper per person every
year) and paper usage is projected to increase again.

[https://www.formstack.com/blog/2019/paperless-
office/](https://www.formstack.com/blog/2019/paperless-office/)

It would be interesting to contemplate what _other_ than tablets we can offer
to improve the situation.

